# Internet Explorer Cause an Error



## yooper 27 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hello!
Would someone please help me with this problem?

While using Iternet Explorer 5.5 (O.S. is Windows ME) I click on an URL and shortly after it comes on screen, I get a lockup of the pc. When this happens, a message pops on screen saying: "Iexplorer has caused an error in MSHTML.DLL Iexplorer will now close."

At other times it will say the samething except the error will be in " JSCRIPT.DLL" . as well as other .DLL files.

These problems occur at random. it seems. 

I certainly will appreciate it very much, if I can get an answer as to what is causing these problems!


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

I believe that ME used IE 6 and it's still available on the MS site. Have you tried any other browser?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*Internet Explorer 6.0 SP1* is the most current version that can be used with Windows 98SE and Windows ME.

According to your specs, you appear to be using a Dell computer that was introduced in 1997.

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## yooper 27 (Nov 3, 2008)

ekim68 said:


> I believe that ME used IE 6 and it's still available on the MS site. Have you tried any other browser?


Thanks for your reply!

I will check the Micrsoft site.

I''m using the browser Opera 10.50.


----------



## yooper 27 (Nov 3, 2008)

flavallee said:


> *Internet Explorer 6.0 SP1* is the most current version that can be used with Windows 98SE and Windows ME.
> 
> According to your specs, you appear to be using a Dell computer that was introduced in 1997.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------


Thanks for the information!

You are correct, my PC is a Dell and I bought it in 1997. I think I will retire it. I am tired of nursing it!


----------



## yooper 27 (Nov 3, 2008)

I have searched for IE6 download and cannot find any, even from the Microsoft site. I have and tried the download IE setup and don't get a reply. I used to get a reply and the complete download. I asume the site is closed.

Does anyone know where I can get a complete IE 6 download?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

www.oldversion.com

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## yooper 27 (Nov 3, 2008)

Thank you very much, Flavallee! I downloaded it.

Dede


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

yooper 27 said:


> Thank you very much, Flavallee! I downloaded it.
> 
> Dede


  :up:

---------------------------------------------------------


----------

